# My first Spirit of Big Bang. Thoughts!?



## Marlonbvm1

Long time Hublot lover here, I had a few Hublot before, from a Big Bang to a King Power to a Foudroyante, but finally took the plunge on this one. A Spirit or Big Bang black ceramic with the blue accents in 45mm! I absolutely love the watch and the Zenith HUB4700 movement. Also was debating about the white one, but the women in my life much preferred the black over the white






. Thoughts!?


----------



## Johann23

Marlonbvm1 said:


> Long time Hublot lover here, I had a few Hublot before, from a Big Bang to a King Power to a Foudroyante, but finally took the plunge on this one. A Spirit or Big Bang black ceramic with the blue accents in 45mm! I absolutely love the watch and the Zenith HUB4700 movement. Also was debating about the white one, but the women in my life much preferred the black over the white
> View attachment 14951341
> . Thoughts!?


Love it. Considered one of those. Worn the 42 and the 45, both great. So comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walds11

Congrats! I got this SoBB Blue just over a year ago:

https://www.hublot.com/en/collection/spirit-of-big-bang/spirit-of-big-bang-blue

I love it and it's my most complimented watch, ever! Very comfortable. The ceramic is scratch resistant. All of the wear and tear is on the deployant buckle, LOL!


----------



## Familyman310

My opinion is it’s a beautiful attention getting watch. A great more affordable alternative (looks-wise) to a Richard Mille.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchaddict201088

Damn..... that's so beautiful & sexy


----------



## Marlonbvm1

Thanks guys. I’m excited to start wearing it tomorrow 🙂 finally. Was a gift to myself for a new job. I’m glad to hear everyone has been reporting it to be very comfortable to wear, and definitely an attention getting. I love the RM, but I just cannot justify the price point at all. And this watch for less than 1/10, actually compares very much overall in my opinion.


----------



## Marlonbvm1

walds11 said:


> Congrats! I got this SoBB Blue just over a year ago:
> 
> https://www.hublot.com/en/collection/spirit-of-big-bang/spirit-of-big-bang-blue
> 
> I love it and it's my most complimented watch, ever! Very comfortable. The ceramic is scratch resistant. All of the wear and tear is on the deployant buckle, LOL!


I looked at that one too. I love the blue. Thought I might go for the 45mm, but yours was definitely my 2nd choice. I also like the new aspen edition they just brought out.


----------



## danimal107

Love the color combo. Thats a beauty...!


----------



## gejay

It’s a beautiful complication but I’m still trying to get use to the shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBackseat

That is absolutely stunning! I love it! I’ve been considering getting one, and I think I’m finally going to go forward and purchase one!

I would recommend that you also order an extra rubber strap for your watch if you’re planning to wear it very often. I did that with a couple of my other Hublots since the leather starts to wear off around the deployant buckle.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## SSMOKE

SUPER NICE!!


----------



## FedoraFuego

MrBackseat said:


> That is absolutely stunning! I love it! I've been considering getting one, and I think I'm finally going to go forward and purchase one!
> 
> I would recommend that you also order an extra rubber strap for your watch if you're planning to wear it very often. I did that with a couple of my other Hublots since the leather starts to wear off around the deployant buckle.
> 
> Wear it in good health!


Which straps would you recommend?

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## SSMOKE

SUPER NICE!! My next watch will either be that or a SEA DWELLER 43. I like them both and while I understand that they are very different, I like the idea of the SEA DWELLER retaining its value. I have yet to try on the SoBB, but had my friends SEA DWELLER 43 on last month and it looked fantastic.


----------



## watchmamba24

Beautiful, my personal favourite is the bruce lee be water. Stunning watch.


----------



## Mr.Ampersand

Amazing! I’ve been eyeing a Spirit of Big Bang for a while now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locuswatch_collection

Love it!!!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robwolf_

View attachment 14951341
. Thoughts!?

Congrats! looking to get myself one of these soon


----------



## Viper41086

Wow. That's sick. I want one. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercury2wo

I bought my SoBB 45 mm a couple of years back and absolutely LOVE it. 
Excellent finishing and build quality. 
Arguably one of the best chronograph movements out there (HUB4700 is a modified Zenith El Primero movement. The El Primero used to be the movement in Rolex Daytonas till about 15-20 years back)
Amazing wrist presence. I also found an after market strap maker for this!
The watch changes it's looks and feel with the strap!

And haters? Haha! I love it that I get them riled up with my posts of a Hublot. Idiots are just programmed to say "Hublot is a cheap brand that mimics others". Usually the ones who have never handled one or know the brand, because clearly it's not an entry level affordable piece for everyone.

I absolutely love my Hublot SoBB!


----------



## mt_timepieces

Beautiful watch, how does 45 wear?

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCtyle11

Marlonbvm1 said:


> Long time Hublot lover here, I had a few Hublot before, from a Big Bang to a King Power to a Foudroyante, but finally took the plunge on this one. A Spirit or Big Bang black ceramic with the blue accents in 45mm! I absolutely love the watch and the Zenith HUB4700 movement. Also was debating about the white one, but the women in my life much preferred the black over the white
> View attachment 14951341
> . Thoughts!?


I love Hublot, this is a really nice watch!


----------

